# Vieni da Me di Caterina Balivo: 10 settembre su Rai 1



## fabri47 (8 Settembre 2018)

"*Vieni da Me*" è il nuovo programma pomeridiano condotto da *Caterina Balivo*, che fa il suo ritorno su Rai 1 dal 2010. Nello studio saranno invitate delle coppie (amici, parenti, fidanzati ecc.) che si racconteranno in studio ed il pubblico dovrà dare un giudizio su di loro. 

La trasmissione, che si presenta come una *versione nostrana dello statunitense Ellen DeGeneres Show*, è stata già oggetto di polemiche per i costi elevati considerata la fascia oraria (si parla di circa 4 milioni totali) e per aver preso il posto del quiz Zero e Lode di Alessandro Greco, che è stato cancellato dai palinsesti nonostante i buoni ascolti e a nulla sono servite le proteste dei fan, i quali hanno anche lanciato una petizione per convincere la Rai a non chiudere il game show sui sondaggi.

Vieni da Me andrà in onda a partire dal *10 settembre*, dal lunedì al venerdì, alle *ore 14:00* su* Rai 1*. Subito dopo il programma della Balivo, sarà trasmessa la soap Il Paradiso delle Signore (topic qui Il Paradiso delle Signore: la nuova soap di Rai 1).


----------



## fabri47 (9 Settembre 2018)




----------



## fabri47 (10 Settembre 2018)

Dio mio che schifezza di programma!!!


----------



## fabri47 (11 Settembre 2018)

Floppone, solo il 10%. Ma ne avevamo veramente bisogno?


----------



## SoloMVB (11 Settembre 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> "*Vieni da Me*" è il nuovo programma pomeridiano condotto da *Caterina Balivo*, che fa il suo ritorno su Rai 1 dal 2010. Nello studio saranno invitate delle coppie (amici, parenti, fidanzati ecc.) che si racconteranno in studio ed il pubblico dovrà dare un giudizio su di loro.
> 
> La trasmissione, che si presenta come una *versione nostrana dello statunitense Ellen DeGeneres Show*, è stata già oggetto di polemiche per i costi elevati considerata la fascia oraria (si parla di circa 4 milioni totali) e per aver preso il posto del quiz Zero e Lode di Alessandro Greco, che è stato cancellato dai palinsesti nonostante i buoni ascolti e a nulla sono servite le proteste dei fan, i quali hanno anche lanciato una petizione per convincere la Rai a non chiudere il game show sui sondaggi.
> 
> Vieni da Me andrà in onda a partire dal *10 settembre*, dal lunedì al venerdì, alle *ore 14:00* su* Rai 1*. Subito dopo il programma della Balivo, sarà trasmessa la soap Il Paradiso delle Signore (topic qui Il Paradiso delle Signore: la nuova soap di Rai 1).



Ci verrei volentieri da te,eccome...


----------

